
How to Node: "Do" it fast - mnemonik
http://howtonode.org/do-it-fast
======
kevingadd
The 'Do.convert' trick is much better than previous monkey-patching approaches
I've seen. Really clever - I wonder if you could feasibly do this in Python or
Ruby as well? I'm pretty sure it would work in Python.

The general approach here seems quite solid, though I personally still prefer
promises - it sounds like they're a non-option because of some particular
dependency that comes with them, which is important to address if you want
Node to be lightweight. It's good to see them offer a relatively complete set
of primitives instead of just callback sugar - Having access to things like
Do.parallel means it's much easier to exploit multicore without having to
think about it.

------
epochwolf
I don't understand how this works.

